# Royal Bank app



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just about every Canadian bank has an app... Where the hell is RBC's?!!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

There isn't one for TD Canada Trust either, is there?


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there is a TD app.


----------



## noir (Apr 24, 2008)

Royal Bank does not have an official app but they do have a special for iphone webpage for mobile banking.
RBC Mobile

"(1) Open Safari
(2) Go to RBC Mobile and tap the "+" icon at the bottom center of the web browser window
(3) Tap the "Add to Home Screen" button 
(4) Edit the name of the clip, if desired, then tap "Add"."

It's nowhere near as nice as ING's banking app but it gets the job done. 

Also, TD does have a banking app if I recall correctly


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

There is a TD app.


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

Saw the thread title and got my hopes up that there was finally an RBC app!

Maybe one day...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

RBC has a mobile formatted Safari (browser) interface for their banking. Works fine for me.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Limit77 said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a TD app.





dona83 said:


> There is a TD app.


Oh cool! I had no idea... they sure don't market it very well then. I'm online banking a few times a week and I've never seen it mentioned.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

rgray said:


> RBC has a mobile formatted Safari (browser) interface for their banking. Works fine for me.


I was not aware of that...thank you!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

rgray said:


> RBC has a mobile formatted Safari (browser) interface for their banking. Works fine for me.


+1
I use the same site all the time.
http://www.rbc.com/mobile/


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

iphoneottawa said:


> +1
> I use the same site all the time.


Thanks guys,..

I had no idea.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Well, the Scotiabank one is useless. All it does it find branches and ATMs for you. It has no banking features.

And the CIBC one still won't let me log in with my credit card.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

hayesk said:


> Well, the Scotiabank one is useless. All it does it find branches and ATMs for you. It has no banking features.


Not true anymore, they did an long overdue update last week!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

hayesk said:


> Well, the Scotiabank one is useless. All it does it find branches and ATMs for you. It has no banking features.
> 
> And the CIBC one still won't let me log in with my credit card.


I can login with my visa fine - have you logged in on the regular website with it?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

iphoneottawa said:


> +1
> I use the same site all the time.
> RBC Mobile


That site is absolutely horrid. RBC needs an iPhone app badly. Once you've tried the CIBC app, its very hard to argue that RBC's mobile website is adequate. If they don't get one soon, I'm switching to CIBC.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

kloan said:


> Oh cool! I had no idea... they sure don't market it very well then. I'm online banking a few times a week and I've never seen it mentioned.


yeah they did for while when it was introduced, but yeah not they don't mention it anywhere I could easily find.

But I use it alot now, make transfers pay bills, etc.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Where is the PC financial app?!! WAKE UP GALEN WESTON!!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

John Clay said:


> I can login with my visa fine - have you logged in on the regular website with it?


Yes, I can log in to the web site just fine. I get an error that says to call them every time I try the iPhone app. One of these days I'll get around to calling them.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

Seems to me RBC has been working way too hard on their internet/web banking UI and forgetting about all of us users who would like an 'app for that'.


----------



## Julianq101 (Aug 24, 2010)

The new upgraded Scotiabank app is very nice. It's as good as banking via a desktop computer. Was long over due.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Hmm, seems the TD Bank app isn't for TD Canada Trust customers as well. Bummer.

EDIT: oh... i was logged into itunes US so it downloaded the td bank one instead of the one with td canada trust in it.


----------



## Sarah Hastings (Oct 21, 2010)

I am glad that, there is an app for both Royal Bank and TD trust Canada, in fact I am happier for the Trust more, because it benefits many, much more than the Royal Bank app. It gives me great pleasure, to know that there are some nice and useful apps out there, along with many other just-for-entertainment apps…


----------



## realatzn (Nov 27, 2010)

*RBC app coming soon*

RBC are due to release a mobile app in the next few weeks.

Got this in my online banking message box yesterday:



> We will soon be introducing a downloadable Mobile Banking application, which will allow users to pay bills on the go, transfer funds, check account balances, find branches/ATMs and more.
> 
> In preparation, we are updating your Electronic Access Agreement to clarify existing information about RBC Royal Bank Mobile Banking and add details about the use of the new RBC Royal Bank Mobile Banking application.
> 
> ...


Very pleased with the news.


Oh, and hello everyone. I'm Rich from Ottawa.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

realatzn said:


> RBC are due to release a mobile app in the next few weeks.
> 
> Got this in my online banking message box yesterday:
> 
> ...


FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thats awesome!
I wonder if they were waiting to see what all the other banks were gonna come out with first?

In any event, welcome to the game RBC!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The former coach of my daughters' softball team, who works at RBC, told me last May that the RBC iPhone app was in development. Sounds like it's been in the works for quite awhile. Hopefully I can access my RBC Bank USA accounts with the app as well.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

FWIW, I just saw that the iPhone + BB apps for RBC are announced to be released soon:

RBC Online Banking iPhone App Coming Soon | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm checking the AppStore every day! Hope it's soon!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

It's kind of hard to get excited about an app that affirms how much money I don't have, but I agree, it will hopefully be useful.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Released!!! ... In the AppStore now!


----------



## realatzn (Nov 27, 2010)

Finally!

Like you, I've been checking the App Store everyday, haha.


Looks great. Simple and easy.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Says it was released on December 15th. You guys were a bit off!! LOL! Thanks!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

There's most likely a delay between the app being approved internally and the app being posted externally...


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the update guys  I just downloaded it and it looks nice...


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

FINALLY! The app works, which is more than I can say for their online mobile option. A few pet peeves already though, the icons aren't retina, and the layout can't be modified like it can online. Overall I'm just happy to finally have an RBC app.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

It's best they don't have an app as the other bank apps are not secure as a web browser. The chase app has gotten bad press for being insecure especially


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Newdeal said:


> It's best they don't have an app as the other bank apps are not secure as a web browser. The chase app has gotten bad press for being insecure especially


Guess you didn't read the whole thread. They do have an app now. It was just released an hour ago. And not only is it just as secure as online, it's covered by the same security guarantee as their online where if someone makes an unauthorized online transaction on any of your accounts, they will reimburse you 100%.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

sooo now you have all had it for a while, how safe is this app? I am a bit concerned about having my bank app on the phone in case i lose it.....thoughts?


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

SD-B said:


> sooo now you have all had it for a while, how safe is this app? I am a bit concerned about having my bank app on the phone in case i lose it.....thoughts?


It's just as safe as doing any banking online.
The app gives you the choice if you wish it to 'remember you', which keeps your debit card number visible, but you would need the password to access your account.

If you choose not to be 'remembered', all areas are blank.

The app allows you to view your accounts, pay bills, transfer funds, and send email money transfers...all of which I have done, with absolutely no problems.
Quick, simple and easy.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Yep, exactly the same level of security as online banking, same guarantee too (if you ever lose any of your funds due to fraud or someone hacking your account, the bank will replenish them in full). 

I find the simplified interface of the app is actually quicker and easier to use for transferring funds than doing it online, on a desktop computer. The UI design ain't pretty, but it gets the job done.


----------



## torpedo20 (Oct 22, 2010)

Now that RBC app is live I'd like them to add access to the monthly statements 
That would completely eliminate the need to login via a browser for me and many others.
Hopefully, enough people complain/suggest to make it a reality.


----------

